# Poor Guy!



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well the time has come for this guy to go to market! I have been fighting with myself because he is out of my best doe. He is starting to get really big so I need to let him go before he gets too big! If only he hadnt gotten frost bit this spring!








I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have more of all of them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I know how you feel. I have a wether heading to freezer camp soon and I really hate doing it. I have had him for a year and gotten kind of attached. It is a shame that we have to part with them but we can't keep them all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too feel your sorrow, it is very hard to let go.


----------

